# Rocket R58, Eureka grinder and all the toys!



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

Guy's thought I would throw my hand in on this forum and show off my setup (after all you lot are the only ones who'll appreciate it). Have a Rocket R58, with Eureka grinder (on a chrome drawer knock box, Rocket tamper and tamp station. I use a Hario VST scale with built in timer which is very useful and makes up for the delay with the scale, which is a pain. Use The Roasting Party 'The Party' espresso beans which are exceptional along with Nude Coffee 'East blend' beans and Monmouth 'organic' espresso beans, which I get fantastic results with. Overall I love the build quality and aesthetics of the R58, it's not perfect but pulls a great shot and I find the Eureka grinder very good (for the price) once you get a hang of the very sensitive grind setting along with all the other overpriced 'Rocket' branded parofinalia! What do you guys think, comments, advice, haters bring it on.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would end it back immediately. Fancy Rocket putting an '`R" on the left knob, when even I know it should be an "L"


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

That's as bad as people who say 'end' instead of 'send'


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dubman said:


> That's as bad as people who say 'end' instead of 'send'


apart from that, it looks canny.....


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It would be good fun if you could find someone to laser etch an L on the other tap handle and then reverse them.


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

I could always just turn the machine round the other way..


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm horrified by this awful set up. I can only suggest that you parcel it up and post it to me immediately. (Though I might return the grinder to you in due course)

It looks awesome.


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks for your constructive feedback. I'll be sure to get it boxed up and sent to you immediately ? (you may be surprised by the grinder, I had my heart set on a mini Mazzer but for size I chose the Eureka and have not looked back - it's all very, very shiny!)


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Dubman said:


> Thanks for your constructive feedback. I'll be sure to get it boxed up and sent to you immediately ? (you may be surprised by the grinder, I had my heart set on a mini Mazzer but for size I chose the Eureka and have not looked back - it's all very, very shiny!)


That's why I want you to post the lot, I'd like do some comparing, I've not tried the Mignon. ?


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

Not a problem I'll deliver it personally! ?


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks fantastic, but I'm biased as I'm one of shiny Rocket boys! If you're looking for your next upgrade, a VST basket and Tor 58.55 tamper will do it more justice than the standard basket and Rocket tamper, which I always found to be rather a loose fit.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

What? Dammit... I thought this the 'for sale' section?! I can't look at it anymore!


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

scottgough said:


> Looks fantastic, but I'm biased as I'm one of shiny Rocket boys! If you're looking for your next upgrade, a VST basket and Tor 58.55 tamper will do it more justice than the standard basket and Rocket tamper, which I always found to be rather a loose fit.


Hmmmmn... Upgrades...i already upgraded the tamper as the one out the box was far too light.. Shiny rocket boy out! Lol


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

timmyjj21 said:


> What? Dammit... I thought this the 'for sale' section?! I can't look at it anymore!


For sale! Not on your life ?


----------



## Zagato (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks fantastic, this is obviously the subform for voyeurs


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ohhhh yeah! Niiice! I'm biased of course but love mine.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I would end it back immediately. Fancy Rocket putting an '`R" on the left knob, when even I know it should be an "L"


 From the machines perspective,it is on the right hand .


----------



## Zee786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Looks fantastic well done


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Dubman, where did you get that grinds / puck tray from for under the grinder if you don't mind me asking? Excellent setup btw.


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> @Dubman, where did you get that grinds / puck tray from for under the grinder if you don't mind me asking? Excellent setup btw.


I got it from Bella barista and it's a perfect fit and scales well in relation to the R58, along with being a good knock box - thanks for the comment.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dubman said:


> I got it from Bella barista and it's a perfect fit and scales well in relation to the R58, along with being a good knock box - thanks for the comment.


Thanks. May I ask you a favour? Could you please let me know the distance (width wise) between the rubber feet? Reason I ask is that my grinder sits on a very narrow table, and I want to make sure it will fit.  Thanks!

Also, what's the width in total? Bella Barista says it is 13cm. Is that accurate? Thanks!


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

13.5 cm total width and about 8 cm between each rubber, good luck but I think it's a good bit of kit .


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

Just wondering how come you paired the r58 with a mignon? Was there any deciding factors?


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

Excellent lineup you have there, so shiny. how's the mignon treating you ??


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

swai said:


> Just wondering how come you paired the r58 with a mignon? Was there any deciding factors?


It came down to 'real estate' in the kitchen twinned with what the missus would let me get away with! I had every intention of getting the mini Mazzer, but on seeing it at bb with the R58 (and toys) it was all too big. I also like the way the mignon sits on the knock box and is pretty compact. The mignon is by no means perfect (it's loud and grinds in clumps occasionally) but for 2 espressos a day it's perfect. Lastly I wanted to give myself something I could eventually upgrade as the rest is top drawer! ?


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

pips said:


> Excellent lineup you have there, so shiny. how's the mignon treating you ??


Thanks for your comments. I really like the mingion it's compact, looks good and is more than fit for purpose (2 espresso a day it's bloody overkill along with the rest of the setup!). It's not perfect, a little noisy and the dial setting is sensitive and takes time to get used to, but for the price you can't go wrong. It's never let me down.


----------



## Saveloy (Aug 3, 2016)

OOh, shiny. Have fun!


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

Dubman said:


> Thanks for your comments. I really like the mingion it's compact, looks good and is more than fit for purpose (2 espresso a day it's bloody overkill along with the rest of the setup!). It's not perfect, a little noisy and the dial setting is sensitive and takes time to get used to, but for the price you can't go wrong. It's never let me down.


Good to know, enjoy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

heppy997 said:


> mega!


Try harder


----------

